# Blu lock 1/2 hose adapter



## Don_Julio (Aug 16, 2021)

Anybody know where I can get this part? Orbit apparently doesn't sell it outside or their blu lock irrigation kits. I asked to have a manager call me because this makes no sense. What if the part fails and I need a replacement?

It a 1/2 to a standard 5/8 faucet hose adapter. I purchased the drip lock brown one and it does not lock correctly leaking water at the connection point. Any idea?? I need to connect this to my water timer


----------

